# AZ Archery Black Bear



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just thought I'd share my 2011 Spring Archery Bear Hunt. I am very fortunate to have taken such a great animal. Here in AZ it is illegal to bait them so you either call or sit a stand. The year before I took a nice sow after 110 hours sitting a stand. On this bear I was lucky enough to only have sat 40 hours before I got my chance. Too many run ins and issues with the drug mules and illegals in our spots caused me to stop putting in for the tag so I havent shot a bear since. Hopefully I can find one to chase in the open hills on the over-the-counter tag. So here's the hunt --->


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thats a ton of hours to be sitting in one area, guess you have to hang around the water holes.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That was EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Great video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone I know in the last week has seen tracks of a small black bear in what snow we do have.


----------

